# Navigation



## Dark_Fighter (26. September 2004)

Ich will eine Seite für eine Jugengruppe machen. Die Navigation habe ich mir so wie bei http://woltlab.de/ vorgestellt. Aber irgewie haben das zu viele Seiten und jetzt wollte ich wissen was könnte man den anstatt von diesem kleinem blauen Feld bei den Navigations Buttons sonst noch hinmachen.







Ich habe jetzt noch ein Bild gefunden, meint ihr das man das für eine Navgation als hintergrund verwenden könnte.
Bild


----------



## otherside (26. September 2004)

Hallo.


Als erstes rate ich dir, nicht bei woltlab.de zu kopieren mach lieber dein eigenes Ding! Man kann sich zwar Ideen holen, aber nicht exakt nachbilden.

Dann zu deiner Navi... da verstehe ich dich nicht ganz du willst zwar so in der Art wie woltlab.de agierenm, aber dann so ein farbenvielfältiges Bild als Hintergrundnehmen? Wie soll denn da jemand noch irgendwelche Links erkennen?

Ich würde lieber Elemente aus dem Bild nehmen um sie irgendwo anders als kleine Augenfänger einbringen.

MFG


----------



## Dark_Fighter (26. September 2004)

Ne entweder oder ist mir nur noch so gekommen. Ich dnke wenn ich den Text als Grafik mache und dann einen glow Effekt sollte man den schon erkennen. Das Design von Woltlab habe ja wohl 200 Seiten also auf die Idee kommt jeder.


----------

